# It's me again



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

no tips, but we do want a trip report.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes we do. This has to be the most anticipated resort ski trip ever! I can't wait to hear how it goes. If you need ski lessons, shoot me a PM, I'm an instructor at Beaver Creek, but I can do private lessons at Vail, Keystone, Breck, etc.


----------

